# This Mini Series Looks Excellent



## Gizmo (13/2/14)

I have watched the first episode twice now, these guys are seriously talented.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (13/2/14)

Very talented! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

very good ..


----------

